# Rage Squonk - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/5/18)

The new Rage Squonk by Ohm Boy has arrived at Sir Vape and yes we managed to get our hands on some of the brushed metal which are not the easiest to get. We also got in some the replacement bottles as well.









https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-rage-squonk-mod-by-ohm-boy





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-rage-squonk-original-bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Bizkuit (3/7/18)

@Sir Vape Will you guys be getting a restock of the bottles at some stage?


----------



## BigGuy (5/7/18)

Hi @Bizkuit yes we will


----------

